# acer extensa 4630Z



## watts289 (Jan 18, 2009)

I want to install windows xp on this laptop but everytime i start the cd i get a blue screen just as it finishes loading the drivers. 0x0000007b. i have tried slipstreaming some drivers onto the disc but to no gain. what am i missing?


[SPECS]
Intel Pentium Dual-Core T3200 2.0Ghz
2 Gb  Ram 
160gb hard drive
currently installed windows vista home premium
intel mobile 4500GM chipset and vga.
internal wireless 802.11 b/g/draft-n
[END SPECS]


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 18, 2009)

i think you have to reformat your harddrive blank out everything then xp should install fine


----------



## watts289 (Jan 18, 2009)

that was the thing i was afraid of.

acer doesnt include any recovery discs just a recovery partition and i have a second partition i just planned to dual boot xp and vista.


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 18, 2009)

watts289 said:


> that was the thing i was afraid of.
> 
> acer doesnt include any recovery discs just a recovery partition and i have a second partition i just planned to dual boot xp and vista.



well their has to be someone who knows how to do that i dont dual boot sorry i cant help anymore with this


----------



## calyx420 (Feb 26, 2009)

*i had same problem*

the way i was able to install xp is in the bios i changed the sata to idc but now im having problems installing drivers to get wlan working and other parts does anyone know if i should change back to sata or try to keep looking for the drivers?


----------

